# Maybe One Day A couple Minutes Will Equal A Couple of Minutes



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

So I go to the Elephant Bar to pick up an order. Upon arrival, I informed the lady that I was there for a pick up. She said, “Please be with UberEats” I told her I was there for DD. She told me that she has three UberEats orders that had been sitting there for over 30 mins. I inquired about my order and was told a couple of minutes. A couple of minutes turned into 15. Once the food was ready, I informed the employee, no wonder why other deliverers don’t bother picking up for from this place.


----------



## the_king_of_$3.18 (Jul 28, 2018)

Not only that, any Uber Eats driver who picks up those orders will likely get all three, and they will all be late by the time they're even picked up, and the customers will be helicoptering over the app assuming the driver is triple dipping, and the lucky driver will get triple dinged with no tip delivering to customers who will be literally shaking with rage.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Blacklist restraunts that don't treat you well. It's disrespect.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Every been to an empty restaurant and they still take their sweet time making the food?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Sub Teacher,

I learned restaurant code early on. When they say it’ll be a minute, that means 5.7. When they say a few minutes, that’s 8 to 15. When they say 5 to 10 minutes, that means 15 plus min.

One guy told me at an Indian restaurant that it would be 6 minutes, so I waited. But 22 minutes later the food wasn’t ready, so I left. Next time that restaurant said it would be a few minutes, I waited 3 minutes before I cancelled because I don’t trust their timing. 

Now there are some very good places that say it’ll be ready in a few minutes, and it is. But most aren’t honest or don’t know an approximate time, so they say just a minute or so.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SubTeacher said:


> So I go to the Elephant Bar to pick up an order. Upon arrival, I informed the lady that I was there for a pick up. She said, "Please be with UberEats" I told her I was there for DD. She told me that she has three UberEats orders that had been sitting there for over 30 mins. I inquired about my order and was told a couple of minutes. A couple of minutes turned into 15. Once the food was ready, I informed the employee, no wonder why other deliverers don't bother picking up for from this place.


Yep. There are restaurants I don't accept because they take so long .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Yep. There are restaurants I don't accept because they take so long .














SubTeacher said:


> Every been to an empty restaurant and they still take their sweet time making the food?


yes, and afterwards, I usually go on google reviews and leave a nastygram : )

In this day in age, you can't expect people to tolerate bad behaviour.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> yes, and afterwards, I usually go on google reviews and leave a nastygram : )
> 
> In this day in age, you can't expect people to tolerate bad behaviour.


I did that a couple of times. Stupid me has the same name on both and the restaurants complained to uber and I was temp deactivated from delivery. One week.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

My local Elephant bar has the food ready in 5 mins or less always. I love mine and always accept when I'm in the area.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> I did that a couple of times. Stupid me has the same name on both and the restaurants complained to uber and I was temp deactivated from delivery. One week.


Booberz...


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Sub Teacher,
> 
> I learned restaurant code early on. When they say it'll be a minute, that means 5.7. When they say a few minutes, that's 8 to 15. When they say 5 to 10 minutes, that means 15 plus min.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_king_of_$3.18 (Jul 28, 2018)

Best advice: take them at their word and then scream at them when they don't live up to it. Not joking. Your time is money!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

the_king_of_$3.18 said:


> Best advice: take them at their word and then scream at them when they don't live up to it. Not joking. Your time is money!


I've done this. Lol. After the 5 minutes the person told me I walk over. "It'll be another few minutes" last time you said another 5 minutes. It has been 5 minutes.

Magically a minute later person was hurrying to bag the order. All stuff was there. Haha


----------



## the_king_of_$3.18 (Jul 28, 2018)

Restaurants seem to despise Uber more than the drivers do. Uber is making friends all over the place!


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

I always hit the stopwatch after finding food not ready. You know exactly how long its been since the first encounter. You can show it to them when you an argument ensues. I don't do this for my favorite restaurants though. I will give them a few free pass and will wait up to 30 minutes since they're good 99% of the time.


----------



## FUberEatsFuhrer (Jul 18, 2018)

Any place that makes me wait more than 5 mins on average gets canceled immediately. You lose money wasting time that you could be on a profitable trip.

Restaurants get into the weeds, it happens to the best of them. Most fast food places are being run by morons or teenagers who don't give a shit. Gotta play it by ear sometimes with places that have not made you wait in the past.

Fast food places where I can see paying customers getting their orders before me get canceled and I walk. Only complaints/cancels from customers and owners wanting to know why food was made and not delivered will bother the apps or the restaurants.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Sub Teacher,
> 
> I learned restaurant code early on. When they say it'll be a minute, that means 5.7. When they say a few minutes, that's 8 to 15. When they say 5 to 10 minutes, that means 15 plus min.
> 
> ...


I thank them for the update but what does "a few minutes meant to you?" Some of the nasty stares I get are just priceless.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

A couple minutes equals 2 minutes. I walk it at 3 minutes . They missed a deadline when it wasn't ready on my arrival . They set another deadline and missed that. The have proven my time is not respected, and our mutual customer is not important enough to justify an accurate time frame. I quietly cancel and leave.


----------

